# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  घर में हिट बाहर फ्लॉप

## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

ऑस्ट्रेलियाई कप्तान माइकल क्लार्क 20-24 अगस्त तक अपना अंतिम टेस्ट खेलेंगे। उनके संन्यास का कारण ऑस्ट्रेलिया का इंग्लैंड के खिलाफ एशेज सीरीज बुरी तरह से हारना रहा। इस सीरीज में उनका प्रदर्शन भी बेहद खराब रहा। शायद इसीलिए उन्हें संन्यास जैसा कड़ा फैसला लेना पड़ा। खैर, क्लार्क ने टेस्ट करियर में 114 मैच खेले। इस दौरान उन्होंने 28 सेन्चुरी और 27 हाफ सेन्चुरी लगाई।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*2012 रहा गोल्डन ईयर
क्लार्क के लिए 2012 गोल्डन ईयर रहा। इस साल उन्होंने 3 डबल सेन्चुरी और एक ट्रिपल सेन्चुरी लगाई। जोरदार प्रदर्शन के कारण ही उन्हें टेस्ट क्रिकेटर ऑफ द ईयर और क्रिकेटर ऑफ द ईयर का अवॉर्ड दिया गया।*

*इसलिए क्लार्क हैं 'घर के शेर'
क्लार्क ने स्वदेश में खेलते हुए काफी रन बनाए, लेकिन विदेशी धरती पर कुछ खास कामयाब नहीं रहे। क्लार्क का ऑस्ट्रेलिया में बैटिंग एवरेज 62.05 रहा, जबकि विदेश में उन्होंने 39.74 की औसत से रन किए। इन दोनों के बीच 45% का अंतर है। वे पिछले 15 सालों में सर्वाधिक एवरेज से रन बनाने वाले बैट्समैन हैं। उनका नंबर 15वां है। लेकिन देश और विदेश में किए गए प्रदर्शन के मामले में सबसे अधिक अंतर क्लार्क का ही है। वे टॉप पर हैं। इसका मतलब क्लार्क देश में अधिक सफल रहे, अपेक्षाकृत विदेश के। रोचक बात यह है कि क्लार्क की 3 डबल सेन्चुरी और एक ट्रिपल सेन्चुरी भी ऑस्ट्रेलियाई मैदान पर ही लगाई गई।*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------

